
Bertrand Russell, Donald Trump, and Archimedes - hardmath123
http://bit-player.org/2016/bertrand-russell-donald-trump-and-archimedes
======
lamarkia
Trump and his media people want to get their opponents to become
uncomfortable, stressed and start making mistakes. It is a strategy that
worked too well in the primaries and they want to repeat in the election.

